# New Here



## Tokkan (May 12, 2005)

Hello everyone.

Just found this site. I am in New Zealand and have been training for over 40 years. I am a 7th Dan in a derivative of Shotokan. I still  train daily.

Very interested in communicating with people around the world


Tokkan means "fierce battle" in Japanese


----------



## Lisa (May 12, 2005)

Welcome Tokan, Happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Ceicei (May 12, 2005)

Tokkan said:
			
		

> Hello everyone.
> 
> Just found this site. I am in New Zealand and have been training for over 40 years. I am a 7th Dan in a derivative of Shotokan. I still train daily.
> 
> ...


:wavey: Welcome to MartialTalk!  Would you please explain how your style is a derivative of Shotokan?  How is it different?

   40 years... man...  someday, I'd like to train as long as you did.  Just one day at a time, huh? (making mental note to self)

   - Ceicei


----------



## MJS (May 12, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## Tokkan (May 12, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> :wavey: Welcome to MartialTalk! Would you please explain how your style is a derivative of Shotokan? How is it different?
> 
> 40 years... man... someday, I'd like to train as long as you did. Just one day at a time, huh? (making mental note to self)
> 
> - Ceicei


Our school split off from Shotokan in 1954. Its of Obata lineage.

Its much the same except for lower stances and a fanatical observance of neatness and correctness in technique.

Chidokai is very hard school and carries a military boot camp type of philosophy to its brutal training regiment.

Just keep training, the years slip by very fast. It only seems like yesterday that I was working my way up through the kyu grades.

Persistance and devotion are wonderful tools to succeed in the martial arts


----------



## MA-Caver (May 12, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy your stay. Say hi to Sarah for us ... she's also from Middle Earth.


----------



## Tokkan (May 12, 2005)

There is over 4 million people here and God knows how many Sara's sorry


----------



## The Kai (May 13, 2005)

Welcome

I look forward to hearing more about your training experiences


----------



## searcher (May 13, 2005)

Welcome to the forums.  With 40 years in training I am sure you have alot to share.


----------



## chinto01 (May 13, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Gemini (May 13, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. 40 years! Wow! Sounds like one more to join the many knowledable people here. Look forward to picking your brain.


----------



## Rick Wade (May 13, 2005)

Welcome to the forum I love training with my shotakan partners they are known for there hard hitting and their non quitting attitude.

V/R

Rick


----------



## shesulsa (May 13, 2005)

:asian: Welcome Tokkan! I look forward to your posts.  Enjoy your stay here at MT and if there's any questions you may have, please feel free to contact a mentor or a staff member.

 Happy posting!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (May 13, 2005)

Welcome Tokkan!  And Sarah is the userid for one of the MT members here, also from NZ, to whom MACaver was referring.


----------



## Jaymeister (May 14, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Drac (May 17, 2005)

Greetings and welcome..Enjoy your time here..


----------

